# I got me my first real collector item



## invisible (Aug 6, 2012)

(and it was by chance). Full story here: federico buchbinder / shadows and light | Early Mamiya Prismat with curved nameplate: lucking into rare


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 6, 2012)

it's purty!


----------



## invisible (Aug 6, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> it's purty!


She is. I got her for her beauty, but fell in love with her for her intelligence


----------



## compur (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm jealous.  Congrats!


----------



## invisible (Aug 6, 2012)

compur said:


> I'm jealous.  Congrats!


Thank you. Can't believe my luck. There are no official records available, but it looks like only 2,000-3,000 units of this model were ever made, then it was quickly replaced by a new version that was more widely marketed (but doesn't look as sexy as this one).


----------



## Derrel (Aug 6, 2012)

I had NEVER even HEARD the name  Mamiya Prismat until this post! Cool beans! It is a very beautifully-styled camera...I love that sharp-edged prism housing! Congratulations on finding such an uncommon camera and one in such great condition.


----------



## JAC526 (Aug 6, 2012)

Most important questions so far:

Have you used it yet?  How does it work?

And post some pictures.


----------



## invisible (Aug 6, 2012)

Derrel said:


> I had NEVER even HEARD the name  Mamiya Prismat until this post! Cool beans! It is a very beautifully-styled camera...I love that sharp-edged prism housing! Congratulations on finding such an uncommon camera and one in such great condition.


I hadn't heard the word "Prismat" before last week either. Interestingly enough, the word "Prismat" doesn't appear anywhere on the camera.



JAC526 said:


> Most important questions so far:
> 
> Have you used it yet?  How does it work?
> 
> And post some pictures.


I haven't shot film in 5 years (and wasn't planning on doing so again), but since I have a handful of (expired?) Superia rolls I might take her for a ride and see how she does.

Thanks, guys. I'm thrilled.


----------



## davisphotos (Aug 6, 2012)

Very nice, I like the elevated cold shoe, that's something I haven't seen before. Definitely a timeless design-there's a reason there are so many retro styled P&S digital cameras popping up.


----------



## invisible (Aug 6, 2012)

davisphotos said:


> Very nice, I like the elevated cold shoe, that's something I haven't seen before.


I think that was an accessory, not an original part of the camera. It's detachable, and doesn't appear in any of the (few) images of this camera available online. Still trying to find out more about it.


----------



## mishele (Aug 6, 2012)

invisible said:


> I haven't shot film in 5 years (and wasn't planning on doing so again), but since I have a handful of (expired?) Superia rolls I might take her for a ride and see how she does.
> 
> Thanks, guys. I'm thrilled.


I can't wait to hear how she "rides" and how she does!!


----------



## Rick58 (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice, the shutter release reminds me of the Exacta VXIIa I used to have


----------



## invisible (Aug 6, 2012)

mishele said:


> I can't wait to hear how she "rides" and how she does!!


It might or might not happen though: I'm very protective of my girls, and (more importantly) I'm very lazy.



Rick58 said:


> Nice, the shutter release reminds me of the Exacta VXIIa I used to have


I didn't know that camera and now I want one.


----------



## Rick58 (Aug 6, 2012)

Exacta VXIIa was / is a beautifully made German camera from the 50's. One lens I owned was a 50mm Zeiss Zena that took out of this world photos.They had a complete line up of lenses, tubes, bellows etc.. in exacta mounts along with interchangeable finders. I also owned a Linholf Press 67. In my eyes, the Exacta equaled the Linholf in Craftsmanship.


----------



## mishele (Aug 6, 2012)

Why hello Rick!!! I'm from Reading Pa!!!! lol


----------



## Rick58 (Aug 6, 2012)

So you are! I have a cousin who lives in Denver, Pa


----------



## mishele (Aug 6, 2012)

Welcome to the party, Rick!!


----------



## Rick58 (Aug 6, 2012)

SMALL world.. Thanks


----------



## mishele (Aug 6, 2012)

Invisible.....sorry for stealing your thread...lol I'll make it up to you later...

I'll PM you Rick.....=)


----------



## Rick58 (Aug 6, 2012)

Same here. no hijack intended... now back to this nice Mamiya


----------



## JAC526 (Aug 6, 2012)

Ohh come on man.  You have to shoot some stuff with it.

It is meant to be used.


----------



## invisible (Aug 6, 2012)

mishele said:


> Invisible.....sorry for stealing your thread...lol I'll make it up to you later...


Looking forward to it 



JAC526 said:


> Ohh come on man.  You have to shoot some stuff with it.
> 
> It is meant to be used.


You're 100% right. 'Sloth' is my middle name, though :er:


----------



## JAC526 (Aug 6, 2012)

You can do it man!


----------



## stlbob (Aug 13, 2012)

Hmm love the curves.If i cant shoot it i wont own it,thats the joy of film.


----------

